# Half shaft recall, took my car!



## Braddigs19 (Jun 9, 2014)

So like most of you, I receive my recall notice from GM and did my due diligence and dropped my car for inspection. Well an hour later, I went to retrieve my vehicle only to be told it is one of the ones effected under the recall and I must leave it with them, possibly for the next several months! Now I paid extra for the LTZ edition to enjoy the comfort and convenience of those features only now to not be able to enjoy them in the temp vehicle provided. Did anyone else's Cruze get taken upon inspection?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

If the half axle appears to be at risk of failing the car is being held. I would definitely make the dealership loan you an equivalent car and not the lowest level vehicle they have.


----------



## Bruno (Aug 20, 2012)

GM should be covering you a rental or loaner in the interim.. I had a rental for ~ two weeks until it was repaired.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Bad axle, still have my Cruze while I'm waiting for the part. As of June 2nd it's been over 30 days since I've heard from the dealer. I'll be calling tomorrow for an update.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Mine was completed same day. They actually wanted to make sure the part was available before I even showed up. Odd.


----------



## ctheham (May 31, 2013)

Just had mine inspected on Friday. They said they had to order the part, and they would call when it arrived. They estimated 2 weeks, but we'll see. They let me drive off though, so I assume it looked safe enough.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

How is G.M. making repairs on the CRUZE if the part is still unavailable? I think we are seeing a meltdown with G.M.? Another 100,000 cars recalled today, some of them the 2012 CRUZE


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Eddy Cruze said:


> How is G.M. making repairs on the CRUZE if the part is still unavailable? I think we are seeing a meltdown with G.M.? Another 100,000 cars recalled today, some of them the 2012 CRUZE


What we're seeing at GM is a cleanup from the pre-bankruptcy mis-management. Did you not read the executive summary about the Colbalt recall, especially the parts about a corporate culture of agreeing to fix something and then not following through? As for GM repairing the Half Shafts, parts are trickling into dealerships; just not as fast as they need to.


----------



## Trinkah (May 3, 2014)

You guys are all looking at this all wrong. Enjoy your free car for 1+ month (or more). So what you bought an LTZ but you're given a 1LT (or sonic) to drive. It's free minus gas. Run the complete crap out of it, give it back when your car is ready, and say thank you for letting me drive your car like a race car, all while keeping the miles and wear/tear off of mine. Some of you get on here to complain, for sake of complaining. It's like your in some sort of complaining contest somewhere. You should be ashamed of yourself and instead thank GM for finally owning up to years of mismanagement and doing there best to make things right and keep people safe.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

They took my LTZ too, and told me I might be waiting for a month or longer.

My car was ready to pick up in 5 days.

I'll be honest, I was almost in tears, because I have an unnatural infatuation with my car (the Cruze and I are newlyweds on an extended honeymoon), and I wasn't expecting to be told I couldn't drive it for a month... and was given some junk Sonic to drive, but I understood the safety aspect of it and after I slept on it a couple days it was more "ok" and I made the best of the situation. Took that thing to Home Depot and loaded up on hauling garden stuff in it. It was nice to not care about getting the car dirty for once. lol


----------



## Joegonzales22 (Oct 26, 2013)

Trinkah said:


> You guys are all looking at this all wrong. Enjoy your free car for 1+ month (or more). So what you bought an LTZ but you're given a 1LT (or sonic) to drive. It's free minus gas. Run the complete crap out of it, give it back when your car is ready, and say thank you for letting me drive your car like a race car, all while keeping the miles and wear/tear off of mine. Some of you get on here to complain, for sake of complaining. It's like your in some sort of complaining contest somewhere. You should be ashamed of yourself and instead thank GM for finally owning up to years of mismanagement and doing there best to make things right and keep people safe.



*GM *Is doing us a great service by actually caring for our safety!! ^^ Couldnt agree more!!


----------



## Trinkah (May 3, 2014)

Thanks. I think everyone also needs to look at the big picture. The big picture is recalls for all MFG's. Not just GM. Every accident that involve these recalls, results in some sort of insurance claim. Those insurance claims, come full circle straight to your pocketbook. When the customer who hasn't had an accident in 10 years suddenly gets a letter from State Farm (for example) saying we are increasing your rates by 7%/year due to 'Increasing number of accidents', or some other bogus reason. Insurance companies for a large part is a fraud. They are in the business to make money, and make money they will. What really needs to happen is some of these large insurance companies sue the auto mfg's for a few billion and then pass those savings back to us, the consumer. If the SCA can sue Lance Armstrong to reclaim a payment for something that happened 10 years ago, why can't they sue the auto mfg's and really make something good happen?


----------



## GRIMland (Jun 1, 2014)

Trinkah said:


> You guys are all looking at this all wrong. Enjoy your free car for 1+ month (or more). So what you bought an LTZ but you're given a 1LT (or sonic) to drive. It's free minus gas. Run the complete crap out of it, give it back when your car is ready, and say thank you for letting me drive your car like a race car, all while keeping the miles and wear/tear off of mine. Some of you get on here to complain, for sake of complaining. It's like your in some sort of complaining contest somewhere. You should be ashamed of yourself and instead thank GM for finally owning up to years of mismanagement and doing there best to make things right and keep people safe.


++1

I would finally have a chance to drive all the backwoods gravel roads looking for good trout stream stretches. I hate taking my own car on dusty gravel roads.


----------



## Braddigs19 (Jun 9, 2014)

Trinkah said:


> You guys are all looking at this all wrong. Enjoy your free car for 1+ month (or more). So what you bought an LTZ but you're given a 1LT (or sonic) to drive. It's free minus gas. Run the complete crap out of it, give it back when your car is ready, and say thank you for letting me drive your car like a race car, all while keeping the miles and wear/tear off of mine. Some of you get on here to complain, for sake of complaining. It's like your in some sort of complaining contest somewhere. You should be ashamed of yourself and instead thank GM for finally owning up to years of mismanagement and doing there best to make things right and keep people safe.



Last time I checked my bank account, it was not free. I'm paying for a $30000 car while driving a $18000 car. If I wanted to do that, I would have bought a base model.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Joegonzales22 said:


> *GM *Is doing us a great service by actually caring for our safety!! ^^ Couldnt agree more!!


 Are you familiar with the Baker Act? Someone needs to check in on you?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

People who live in glass houses.....


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Braddigs19 said:


> Last time I checked my bank account, it was not free. I'm paying for a $30000 car while driving a $18000 car. If I wanted to do that, I would have bought a base model.


LOL, just to be a brat and stir the pot I hope you didn't actually pay $30 for your LTZ.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey there everyone,

Please feel free to contact us via private message if you have any questions or concerns regarding any recalls on your vehicles. We will be glad to be of any assistance.

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Trinkah said:


> You guys are all looking at this all wrong. Enjoy your free car for 1+ month (or more). So what you bought an LTZ but you're given a 1LT (or sonic) to drive. It's free minus gas. Run the complete crap out of it, give it back when your car is ready, and say thank you for letting me drive your car like a race car, all while keeping the miles and wear/tear off of mine. Some of you get on here to complain, for sake of complaining. It's like your in some sort of complaining contest somewhere. You should be ashamed of yourself and instead thank GM for finally owning up to years of mismanagement and doing there best to make things right and keep people safe.


As another has mentioned, its not free if you are still paying a car payment. Are you really trying to tell others you would be happy driving an LS (or a base Sonic for that matter) while paying the car payment on an LTZ Cruze? :blink: Cars sitting in dealerships for more than a couple weeks waiting for a part is a bit ridiculous IMHO. I don't understand your comment, and I didn't even have to leave mine at the dealership! I could only agree with your comment if GM agreed to pay the car payments while the car sits waiting for service.


----------



## Trinkah (May 3, 2014)

Like I said, some people just complain for sake of complaining, and will never be happy. What you should be saying is, "Hey, my LTZ or whatever is in the shop and I have this to drive." They aren't obligated to give you anything. It's a courtesy. Read your paperwork, stop complaining, and for once be happy.


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

Trinkah said:


> Like I said, some people just complain for sake of complaining, and will never be happy. What you should be saying is, "Hey, my LTZ or whatever is in the shop and I have this to drive." They aren't obligated to give you anything. It's a courtesy. Read your paperwork, stop complaining, and for once be happy.


Actually you are wrong. I'm not sure who told you that they can keep your car for any extended period of tiem (greater then 1 day for example) and not provide you with adequate transportation but they were incorrect. 

Delivered from my pigeon


----------



## Trinkah (May 3, 2014)

Well clearly your paperwork is different than my paperwork. I bought a used 2012 CPO so my bumper to bumper actually goes to 48k miles and change. No where in my paperwork does it say the dealer or GM is obligated to give me anything to drive for any warranty work or recall. Where does it say this in your's? Obviously they are going to give you something to drive, to try and avoid negative publicity. So, if you have a 2012 in for a recall, and they give you a 2014 Cruze or Sonic to drive for the time, I fail to see the issue. If you go and buy a $60k vette and it needs a recall that will take 30 days, do you really think they are going to give you another vette to drive? Show me where it says they are obligated, please.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Trinkah said:


> Well clearly your paperwork is different than my paperwork. I bought a used 2012 CPO so my bumper to bumper actually goes to 48k miles and change. No where in my paperwork does it say the dealer or GM is obligated to give me anything to drive for any warranty work or recall. Where does it say this in your's? Show me where it says they are obligated, please.


 During your B to B warranty if your Car needs to be admitted into the shop a 'loaner' will be provided. Just part of your warranty. What you get depends on what is available right?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Trinkah said:


> Like I said, some people just complain for sake of complaining, and will never be happy. What you should be saying is, "Hey, my LTZ or whatever is in the shop and I have this to drive." They aren't obligated to give you anything. It's a courtesy. Read your paperwork, stop complaining, and for once be happy.


Maybe you should read the paperwork. Anytime a GM vehicle under warranty taking more than one day for non-scheduled service includes a loaner/rental paid for by GM. This includes recalls.


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

Trinkah said:


> Show me where it says they are obligated, please.


You are the one arguing the contrary and stating we are not obligated a loaner yet cannot provide substantiation to that fact.

So please continue like every other thread you are in useless posts with no point but to argue. 
I don't see you lasting much longer on CT. Of that I'm sure, paperwork or not.

Delivered from my pigeon


----------



## Trinkah (May 3, 2014)

Maybe you should re-read what I wrote in post #22. I already said no where in my paperwork does it mention that a loaner will be provided or is covered. Now I'll take that information you posted, and the one above you, and contact my salesman tomorrow and find out for sure.

Thanks!


----------



## Trinkah (May 3, 2014)

Zach.K said:


> You are the one arguing the contrary and stating we are not obligated a loaner yet cannot provide substantiation to that fact.
> 
> So please continue like every other thread you are in useless posts with no point but to argue.
> I don't see you lasting much longer on CT. Of that I'm sure, paperwork or not.
> ...


Derp if you don't like what I write, then don't read my posts. Simple as that. I'm not arguing with anyone here. Just because something isn't in my paperwork, doesn't mean it isn't fact or policy. My car was bought used and then CPO, so my buying experience I'm sure is different than the new car buying experience.


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

Trinkah said:


> You guys are all looking at this all wrong. Enjoy your free car for 1+ month (or more). So what you bought an LTZ but you're given a 1LT (or sonic) to drive. It's free minus gas. Run the complete crap out of it, give it back when your car is ready, and say thank you for letting me drive your car like a race car, all while keeping the miles and wear/tear off of mine. Some of you get on here to complain, for sake of complaining. It's like your in some sort of complaining contest somewhere. You should be ashamed of yourself and instead thank GM for finally owning up to years of mismanagement and doing there best to make things right and keep people safe.





Trinkah said:


> Thanks. I think everyone also needs to look at the big picture. The big picture is recalls for all MFG's. Not just GM. Every accident that involve these recalls, results in some sort of insurance claim. Those insurance claims, come full circle straight to your pocketbook. When the customer who hasn't had an accident in 10 years suddenly gets a letter from State Farm (for example) saying we are increasing your rates by 7%/year due to 'Increasing number of accidents', or some other bogus reason. Insurance companies for a large part is a fraud. They are in the business to make money, and make money they will. What really needs to happen is some of these large insurance companies sue the auto mfg's for a few billion and then pass those savings back to us, the consumer. If the SCA can sue Lance Armstrong to reclaim a payment for something that happened 10 years ago, why can't they sue the auto mfg's and really make something good happen?





Trinkah said:


> Like I said, some people just complain for sake of complaining, and will never be happy. What you should be saying is, "Hey, my LTZ or whatever is in the shop and I have this to drive." They aren't obligated to give you anything. It's a courtesy. Read your paperwork, stop complaining, and for once be happy.





Trinkah said:


> Well clearly your paperwork is different than my paperwork. I bought a used 2012 CPO so my bumper to bumper actually goes to 48k miles and change. No where in my paperwork does it say the dealer or GM is obligated to give me anything to drive for any warranty work or recall. Where does it say this in your's? Obviously they are going to give you something to drive, to try and avoid negative publicity. So, if you have a 2012 in for a recall, and they give you a 2014 Cruze or Sonic to drive for the time, I fail to see the issue. If you go and buy a $60k vette and it needs a recall that will take 30 days, do you really think they are going to give you another vette to drive? Show me where it says they are obligated, please.





Trinkah said:


> Maybe you should re-read what I wrote in post #22. I already said no where in my paperwork does it mention that a loaner will be provided or is covered. Now I'll take that information you posted, and the one above you, and contact my salesman tomorrow and find out for sure.
> 
> Thanks!





Trinkah said:


> Derp if you don't like what I write, then don't read my posts. Simple as that. I'm not arguing with anyone here. Just because something isn't in my paperwork, doesn't mean it isn't fact or policy. My car was bought used and then CPO, so my buying experience I'm sure is different than the new car buying experience.


Not arguing? Smh. Move on. 

Delivered from my pigeon


----------



## Trinkah (May 3, 2014)

It's clear that no matter what one does or says, some people will never be happy. I bet if GM gave all the Cruze recall customers a Corvette or Cadillac to drive, they would STILL find something to complain about.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I just read the warranty notice GM sent to dealerships. Very last paragraph:



> In summary, whenever a vehicle subject to this recall enters your vehicle inventory, or is in your dealership for service in the future, you must take the steps necessary to be sure the recall correction has been made before selling or releasing the vehicle.


Basically any dealer who releases a vehicle back to the owner is potentially liable should the half shaft fail and property damage or injury occur. This is why dealerships are looking closely at this part to determine the likelihood of near term failure.

The entire notice to dealerships is at http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/acms/cs/jaxrs/download/doc/UCM452926/RCMN-14V151-9087.pdf.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Trinkah said:


> It's clear that no matter what one does or says, some people will never be happy. I bet if GM gave all the Cruze recall customers a Corvette or Cadillac to drive, they would STILL find something to complain about.


Finally, something you and I agree on.


----------

